# Overclocking memory on MSI motherboard



## Claymix (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a rather irritating problem that I will try to describe in as much detail as possible here! First off, my system specs:

MSI 870A-G54
AMD Athlon II X4 640 Propus
NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450
G.SKILL Ripjaws 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM 1600 (PC3 12800) Model F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM 

Perhaps you already see the problem? My MSI board treats the memory as 1333 MHz at 1.5 volts.

Right, so under my BIOS settings, I changed the following things:

Under the Cell Menu, I changed FSB/DRAM ratio to 1:4 (which correctly shows the RAM as 1600 afterwards)...

Under Advance DRAM configuration, I configured the DRAM Timing Mode to be 7-8-7-24 T2...

Then I changed the DRAM voltage to as close as I could get to 1.6 without going over. (Can't remember the exact voltage. It was just under 1.6) Note: I would later try a smidge over 1.6 as well (didn't work... see below).

Saved it and exited BIOS. My computer would boot up and not even post, the monitor remaining blank. After clearing the CMOS numerous times after numerous failures, I'm at a loss. Whenever I try to change the BIOS settings to get my computer to correctly view my memory as 1600 (which MSI considers to be overclocking) with the correct timing, it fails in a bad way, my computer unable to start up.

When I use the AMD control panel to adjust the OCing that way, it ALWAYS resets itself back to "auto" settings when I restart my computer.

If I JUST change the ratio to 1:4, thus using the memory at 1600, it works. BUT, at incorrect timings (when set to Auto, the timings are WAY off).

Any suggestions?

I'll be happy to supply more info as needed. Thank you ahead of time! :smile:


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Not all motherboards can run memory at their labeled max speed. If you read the mobo box carefully it is labeled "theoretical" benchmarks for OCed hardware. No where will it be promised to run at that speed.

You will not notice a difference from manually setting timings and auto for ddr3 memory except maybe benchmarks.


----------



## Claymix (Dec 6, 2011)

After reading through the manual and reading on MSI's website, I know (until proven wrong, that is!) that this specific motherboard is designed to run overclocked memory at 1600 MHz. Under reviews for this motherboard, apparently others have been able to successfully do it.

However, that last part is interesting. There won't be much of a difference, considering it is running at a lower MHz and at abysmal timings? (I believe it automatically has it at something ridiculous like 11-11-11).

Thank you for your quick reply as well! :smile:


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Claymix said:


> After reading through the manual and reading on MSI's website, I know (until proven wrong, that is!) that this specific motherboard is designed to run overclocked memory at 1600 MHz. Under reviews for this motherboard, apparently others have been able to successfully do it.
> 
> However, that last part is interesting. There won't be much of a difference, considering it is running at a lower MHz and at abysmal timings? (I believe it automatically has it at something ridiculous like 11-11-11).
> 
> Thank you for your quick reply as well! :smile:


Iv benched my memory at both 1600mhz and 1333mhz with 11 cas and 9 cas. You will not notice a difference. My memory is rated for 7-7-7-21 timings at 1333mhz and it benched higher with auto settings with my motherboard.

DDR3 timings just arn't as important as timings use to be with DDR2 and DDR.


----------



## Claymix (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you very much for your help. 

What I will end up doing is getting 8 GBs of 1333 RAM (2 x 4GBs). Don't worry, the 4GBs I will be replacing will be put to good use. 

Thanks again!


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Just make sure your motherboard supports the 4gb modules you are buying. Good Luck.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The MSI 870A-G54 can use 1.5 Volt DDR3 800/1066/1333/1600* (OC) DRAM, 16GB Max.


----------

